# Need Web Hosting Service in Kolkata.



## mariner_5147 (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi guys,

I am looking for a web hosting service, based in Calcutta with good reputation for uptime and support. Need to be cheap, and support PHP, MySQL, you know, the usual frills.

Thnx in advance.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 18, 2007)

I dont think there is any Hosting based in Kolkata, never heard of any Data Center in Kolkata,

but rather there are some reseller in Kolkata, like Adisol, *www.adisol.com/ but not good...

See in Hosting there is no Kolkata / Mumbai or such, most of the case, servers are hosted in USA data center !!!

So even in this forum we have few guyss selling hosting space... cheap... and certainly reliable  too...

So u may talk to them too...


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 18, 2007)

India doesnt have relaible Data Centers and enough bandwidth at the moment so most of the Web Hosting Companies have their Server in US 

You can consider our webhosting if you want


----------



## webinfo (Apr 1, 2009)

Well I have recently transferred my hosting to 24hostingnow. Well the support is good. One of the markable things is excellent uptime.  All the plans are in affordable price. The Tech Support is great too; they are willing to answer questions. I think 24HostingNow is great.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 1, 2009)

^^ Plz look the date of the last post before posting.


----------



## tuxfan (Apr 2, 2009)

*www.assuredhost.com
A friend's company based in Kolkatta.
You can do a pre-sales and see whether it suits you or not.

But as Choto Cheeta rightly said, there is no Kolkatta or Mumbai or whatever in webhosting. You don't need to consider such things. e.g. I have quite a few clients whom I have not even met once! And many I don't even know personally and they trust their business/personal emails without worry. Just email correspondence is more than enough.

OFF TOPIC:
I want to write just one line - Manashosting is bad. Sooner or later someone from manashosting will come and post "review" as their client on how great it is


----------

